# Intro



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi......


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

What's the drank?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jack n coke


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Since when do you dilute Jack with coke?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> Since when do you dilute Jack with coke?


when i want to be civil......... longer.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome, now fill my yeti with steel reserve!


----------

